# Experts 1, - Newbies 5,000



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd like to voice a little concern I have and hopefully people will take it in the spirit that DW members usually do. With a pinch of salt:lol:

Seriously, not just recently but for a little while now I've noticed a lot of new members who are asking questions about various things which if they had read anything under the headings on the forum home page would have gave them the answers they were looking for. In some instances even when given an answer to their question it's apparent they're not heeding the answers given. In other respects I've found new members who are giving answers to questions which are clearly given with little experience to back it up.

My concern is basically this, I am concered that the quality of information being given is being diluted by the vast number of inexperienced members in relation to the smaller numbers of pros and hobbiests with a great deal of knowledge. 

I realise were are all doing our best to help each other but feel that much of the expert knowledge is being lost in the crowd, so to speak.

Is it just me or does anyone else feel this? 

As said, just a little concern.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

All fair points, mate and I do agree. Trouble is I can't really think of a solution to it, as with the site growing at the pace it is (you'd be amazed how many new members we approve in a month ), with the vast majority of those new members coming to DW as beginners to detailing, the collective 'pool' of experience is continuously being diluted.

Tricky really as we can't stop people posting up 'advice' even if it's considered vague or incorrect, all that can happen is that the more experienced members put their view across and hopefully the person asking the question uses their judgement as to which info to use (asuming they're in conflict of course).


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice post Spitfire but i feel you will scare new members into not asking questions. how ever when i joined i felt more at ease asking questions rather than reading, until i got used to the way DW works. And now i read more and more posts as time goes by which i think all us noobs do after being on here a while.

Also you would be very surprised and :doublesho when reading some old long serving members giving advice have changed there minds and reviews for what ever reason over time and thats long serving members:doublesho. 

I cant speak for other noobs like me but i Thank every single one of the people who has helped me with there advice and knowledge on DW in helping me. So sorry if we are a pain in the ass sometimes, and like i said thankyou one and all!!! So again Sorry Spitfire if we get on your nerves
Only trying to learn. Cheers Chillly a Humble noob :thumb::thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh, I realise there not a lot can be done, and although it's a little concern I just wondered if anyone else had this feeling of the knowledge pool being diluted. Thanks for confirming it's just not me being paranoid.
Ta Viper:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chillly said:


> Nice post Spitfire but i feel you will scare new members into not asking questions. how ever when i joined i felt more at ease asking questions rather than reading, until i got used to the way DW works. And now i read more and more posts as time goes by which i think all us noobs do after being on here a while.
> 
> Also you would be very surprised and :doublesho when reading some old long serving members giving advice have changed there minds and reviews for what ever reason over time and thats long serving members:doublesho.
> 
> ...


I apologise if I'm upsetting newbies, please don't be scared off. DW is a really freindly place (most of the time:lol and we have all been newbies. You've got to start somewhere after all. But I do wish newbies would actually have a read through some of the site before diving in with questions so that they can at least understand the answers being given.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

spitfire said:


> My concern is basically this, I am concered that the quality of information being given is being diluted by the vast number of inexperienced members in relation to the smaller numbers of pros and hobbiests with a great deal of knowledge.


...and many of us really appreciate whatever knowledge is passed on by these
generous folk! However, between the eyes and the brain there's a weird filter
that seems to tell us how to absorb the posts' content. That's probably why
you're feeling like this.

For example, I've made several references to the Disabled Detailing thread in
my posts. The 'filter' will say - "Oh, I'm not disabled, that won't apply to me."
Having listened to it, what they'll have missed will be an alternative way of
approaching a job _and_ doing it very much more easily!

Even as a relative noob here, it seems I've already gathered a bit of a reputation
as a myth buster. Nevertheless, no valid question here should ever be regarded
as stupid, we all started out as noobs. If the visitors here don't follow the 
advice, all we can hope for is that they learn from their mistake.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Agree with most of this thread but,,, if a new product is released and a newbie is among the first to try it then of course that input is appreciated. If its an old or long standing question then any advice given can usually be quantified by the number of similar replies balanced against the joined date, # of posts, and # of thanks in the left hand column:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Good question. been thinking of something simililar Spitfire/

I've noticed the large number of regular posters Pro's and hobbyists not replying or even posting at all where as there was regular post and banter and a few usual "cliques" (sp)

Seems alot of the Pro's (especially) seem to have gone silent. No names but I could name quite a few. Even the top, top guys pro and hobbyist are nowhere to be heard!

We seem to have loads of areas now and detailing has somewhat become diluted. suppose weather doesn't help.

Personally I love the Detailing AND the Off Topic stuff but it does seem we are struggling abit with the detailing side. 

Where's all the banter gone!!!

Come on DW. Can do better


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I tend to stay away from the usual "I have a green car, what will work..." 

From my point of view, I enjoy reading the showroom and studio threads, seeing what gives nice results, finding out about the product, how to use it etc etc....

I guess not everyone is like that.

I also try and not give out information about products / procedures I haven't tried myself, at least I am giving information from my point of view if nothing else....

and of course we are coming into winter where there are usually less detailing posts......

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have noticed a few threads recently with what might be described as 'below par' advice but I dont think its a problem yet.

I also think we need to remember its mid-winter and not really detailing season for many hobbyists, although the pros of course soldier on year round. I know I'm far less interested in detailing partly for that reason, and partly because of other priorities right now, so that tends to mean I am less interested in replying to detailing threads...

Ultimately, its a forum, and as such is just the sum of its members and their contributions. As Mark says, its also growing rapidly, so right now that means lots of new contributors showing up.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Good question. been thinking of something simililar Spitfire/
> 
> I've noticed the large number of regular posters Pro's and hobbyists not replying or even posting at all where as there was regular post and banter and a few usual "cliques" (sp)
> 
> ...


agree mate ill help where i can as you know , but i think the atmosphere has changed a bit of late, and with the threads 90% of time spiraling into a disagreement / argument , i don't think its werth tarnishing a reputation which more often or not its easier to stay out , i might be wrong but that's my opinion


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The primary reason we have recently introduced a few new sections (in addition to them being requested), was to cover the winter period and keep the community together and talking, when all things 'detailing' are on the back burner :thumb: As I've said numerous times recently, this imho, in no way is watering down the core of this site; we're just catering for the large membership we have. 

And of course, as time goes on, those who were once newbies say, a year ago, now have enough experience to be advising well - it's a continual passing on of knowledge.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting post here and I agree with the dilution of information.
But in fairness also all the information needed is stored within the forum. Especially the Archive section. This is the place I have done most of my research on the long winter evenings.

Not looking for anything in particular. Just starting at the early days and reading through most of the threads and answers. It sometimes amazes me to the lack of credible information given. But again I have been guilty of this in the past also. We all started somewhere 

Its very true you are never to old to learn new tricks and techniques. It would be a fullish man that says they know everything.

As for the different sections. Well my thought on this will not become public, whether it be good or bad. But DW will carry on regardless. New members do deserve a helping hand. But they should also do a bit of research also. Having a good footing and understanding is the key not post counts.

If I grasp the nature of the OPs post then yes it is down to long standing members and people with the given knowledge in this field to help out any way they can. But as a forum it takes everyone to carry this forward.
Gordon.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Good question. been thinking of something simililar Spitfire/
> 
> I've noticed the large number of regular posters Pro's and hobbyists not replying or even posting at all where as there was regular post and banter and a few usual "cliques" (sp)
> 
> ...


:wave:

I still read DW regularly but I don't post as much as I used to. For me, the site has too many sections now. There are a number of guys on DW whose posts I really enjoy reading but when I visit the site now, I hardly ever come across their posts. It's either because they are posting less or because they post in one of the many sections I don't often read.

It's funny really. Even though it's just t'internet, there are folk on here that I really get on with (even though I've never met them!). I would never have thought that when I first joined DW, but there you go. 

I do understand that, as the number of members grows, the site will grow too. But, at the same time, it seems that some of the camaraderie has gone.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't read all the thread and don't know how the forum admin options work but is there options to restrict newbies to certain sections?

After so many posts we can set free the bunnies!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A great many people are a lot quieter on the forum these days, and names you'd expect to see answering a lot of threads and posting in a lot of threads are no longer there... I imagine partly it is a case of folk being very busy, and quite often folk moving on as well. Forums have an ever changing membership and with incoming new members, older members are also outgoing, not in the sense of them no longer being members but rather in the sense of their prominence on the forum. Many older members are no longer posting, still members, but are not posting anymore for their own reasons. 

I read a lot that is posted on this and other forums, some of which I dont agree with and where as I personally used to enter into a discussion, I dont much these days simply because a lot more threads seem to turn sour and to be frank, I cant be bothered with that kind of rubbish. Share opinions, debate opinions, but dont turn threads sour. What is mentioned above about a change in atmosphere is most definitely true - and I'll be honest, one reason I am not posting as much as I used to is down to personal reasons with regard to this change of atmosphere. This is both on and off the forum, but for something I do for enjoyment and what was my main hobby and passion, I dont have hobbies to have people talking about me behind my back and try to publically or privately rubbish me. The stick I see some of the other members, contributing members with a lot to offer, on this forum taking for absolutely no good reason is at times completely beyond the joke and to that end I am little surprised in some regards to why they are posting less often! Its not the only reason I am not posting as much as I used to - with a thesis to finish, and job applications to submit, teacher training applications to submit, there's not a lot of hours in the day and I have a few writeups sitting here waiting to go up but I never seem able to find the time. I imagine that a combination of this, and changing atmospheres in some regards is what is contributing to a lot of what one might call older members not posting as much.

But, this is a living forum - its membership is always changing and so you will expect to see new names posting, new experts forming. There are many here who were once newbies who are no giving out very good advice, and just because the advise does not come from an "old hand" doesn't mean its not good advice... A newbies experience of a product is more telling than mine when it comes to ease of use for example, as not everyone will want to spend hours learning a product and what I may think is "easy" may well not be to a newbie. Newbie opinions are very important.

Its an interesting topic, one which I reckon should be closely looked at, but it is simply a case I think of changing times and people coming and going... Nobody stays in the same place forever, all of us will stop posting on DW at some point as we move to different things, its just a case of newer membership coming through and going through the same learning processes.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> :wave:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bloomin eck..good to see you Teggs:wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i try to help the newbies when i can :thumb: (was in the same postion a few years back)


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

As a newbie myself of nearly a month I have spent alot of time reading up on past threads in order to not ask a question that has already been posted.

I have noticed recently that some of the same questions are popping up for example claying and if they looked in the right section could find the answer but DW forum is massive!!

As for professionals not posting thats something I cannot comment on (as not been on here long enough) but appreciate after a hard days work they like to chill out like you and I am grateful when they share a project or experience with us.

I don't see why discussions need to turn bitter we all share the same passion and have OCD, lol. I'm open to constructive critism as it helps me to progress.

Rant over with! :lol:

Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> I haven't read all the thread and don't know how the forum admin options work but is there options to restrict newbies to certain sections?
> 
> After so many posts we can set free the bunnies!!


only sections that are restricted are the studio and sales - both need payng for by any member new or otherwise AFAIK


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I kind of know what you mean. For me as a noob, getting the wrong info is far worse than getting no info.
On the flip side, say a question is posted by a complete noob to which I know the answer but me not being so green and have read the same question and replies to it a thousand times in my eager quest for knowledge feel compelled to post what I am certain is a good reply. You want me to keep out of the discussion then?
Hopefully and from my limited experience it happens, if wrong info has been given, someone will usually point this out.

just my 2p worth:thumb:

Si


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> I kind of know what you mean. For me as a noob, getting the wrong info is far worse than getting no info.
> On the flip side, say a question is posted by a complete noob to which I know the answer but me not being so green and have read the same question and replies to it a thousand times in my eager quest for knowledge feel compelled to post what I am certain is a good reply. *You want me to keep out of the discussion then?*Hopefully and from my limited experience it happens, if wrong info has been given, someone will usually point this out.
> 
> just my 2p worth:thumb:
> ...


not at all - if the question is for example 'whats a good wax for imperial blue'? and you answer with collinite 915, thats an opinion that your entitled to, same for another member if they say zymol vintage


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

As a noob I find most of the posts and input from other members a great help. Even though I have only been here a short while and am far from being a Guru, I am starting to spot posts that have questions in like

'I am looking at machine polishing and want to get the car looking better, what do i need?? Rotary or DA?? What polishes and Pads do i need??'. 

The answers to questions like this are in the Noob section along with other very good posts to get you started (as most of you know), if those posts don't give the full answer, then post a question. 

Polished Bliss and Clean Your Car have advice sections as well.

Would it be possible to put a banner or post on the front of DW that says 'OI NOOB READ THIS LOT FIRST!'. I know there is a noob section at the top of the forum home, could noobs have a PM or pop up that says read those first? It may help answer some questions. 

As for posting, I have put one or two posts up showing what I did and how i did it. Though I am still learning a great deal I like to give a little back. Though i am not sure if my posts are very helpful or just repeating what some of the 'old timers' have done already in a post I haven't seen. 

Dave KG and Gordon passed on a great deal of information on the machine polishing day. That advice given to me, I try and pass on to other noobs in write ups I do. The main reason I post is because I see a question that I asked only a few months ago and have now found a way I like or a product that works for me. Even though I am a long way from having the knowledge of Dave, Gordon or any of the Pro's.

I know the ones who have been on these pages for a long time will pick me up on any mistakes, that is part of the apeal for me. 

For those who have helped and offered advice... Many Thanks. 

Hope we can get some of the old spirit back.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I personally do not think Dougie (the OP) is getting at newbie. I think the point he is making is the more experience members or people with a great deal of knowledge are not answering or not as frequent as they used to be.

There is nothing wrong with a new member helping out as long as they have the right information, in the first place. As I have already said we all started somewhere.

The problem can and no doubt arise where members continually post up miss information and new member read this and take it as fact. Yes post up question. Read all answers and if in doubt ask the poster to elaborate. Taking all this on board make up your mind to the facts contained within.

Ground breaking techniques or information always takes flak as this is a break from the norm. I have been in this situation a few time and bore the brunt of the forum. Needless to say the manufacturers have now started to market these product differently. But dont ask them to admit it. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Needless to say the manufacturers have now started to market these product differently. But dont ask them to admit it. :lol:
> Gordon.


Forgive me for going off-topic, but out of curiosity what product was that?


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

As a newbie myself, I'll usually refrain from suggesting advice even on topics i've read up on, but will post from time to time when I can quote from my own experience when something has worked for me. Having gained a lot of valuable help and inspiration from others and being grateful for this, I like to try and contribute on the limited occasions where I feel able to.

As for taking advice, I'll check the number of posts a contributer has made, and over time have also learned to pick out a few who obviously know the subject very well. More often than not, there'll be several posts with a consensus on, say, how best to apply SRP or LSP, so chances are it'll be good advice.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Forgive me for going off-topic, but out of curiosity what product was that?


Two Words. Archive section.
Take your pick :lol:

But on another note working very closely with another person. But this one will knock the LSP market on its head. :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Two Words. Archive section.
> Take your pick :lol:
> 
> But on another note working very closely with another person. But this one will knock the LSP market on its head. :thumb:


You know, I *was* planning on going to sleep early tonight, guess that's not happening now :lol:


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Not so much as a 'newbie', more so someone who reads lots & lots, but doesn't ask lots of questions, partly because not long after joining & asking for advice, I felt like I got shot down a little.

On the back of that I decided that the easiest way was to use the search facility, follow up with some more reading/ research, have a go & then see how I felt etc.

I agree with the OP, the experienced guys maybe get fed up with the same questions being asked over & over, also when someone does voice an opinion, sometimes they can get flamed a little too quickly.
It can't be stressed enough how important the search facility is, but, if the member can't find specifically what he/ she is looking for, it's easier just to ask!

Also a lot of the advice can be repeated, anyone who has subscribed to Mens Health or a photography magazine ever get the feeling that after a few months, the articles seem to sound the same, just written slightly differently?

Just my thoughts on the subject

Wayne


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

To some extent I do agree with your post but (maybe this has been raised before in this thread) alot of the advice that people give is based upon opinions. Not everyone gets on with Menzerna, Dodo, Swissvax etc but many many people do. As always with DW these opinions spark often heated debates etc which is fantastic but unfortunately product bashing can come into play when people are seeking advice.

Much of the advice is based on opinions - not professional "facts" if you will - but that is what makes DW a great place. Not everyone uses the same methods to get their own satisfaction out of products so therefore there is bound to be some regular differing advice - doesn't always mean it's always wrong.

The good thing with wrong advice is it's a good excuse to go and give the car another few days of love the next weekend!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far, on the whole I'd agree with most of the posts. Gordons right when he stated I wasn't having a dig at newbies in general, but some should read through the site as a starting point before posting. IMHO

DW has grown so fast even in my few short years I've been here and maybe I'm just begining to miss the posters who I looked up to as a newbie. Even such as Caledonia and Dave have been posting less of late.
Gordon, your testing of products is sadly missed mate.

There has been a lot of talk of cliques lately. Only yesterday one guy had a rant about them. It is only natural in such a freindly place as this, that some people will form bonds and these bonds are strengthened at various meets. What I don't agree with is that these bonds shut the door to others when it comes to posting on DW. In fact I've only come across this once when one infamous detailer IMO refused to answer direct questions of him. I digress.

Maybe I've got to a point where having learned so much from the good folks on here, I'm finding it harder to be inspired. Epoch and Steve, Johniopolis and of course Dave and Gordon are either posting less or not at all. There were others too who I used to read avidly guys like Jedi knight (since returned) who used to post terriffic work. Sadly for me these guys are either too busy or have moved on to other things. I understand there will be a natural progession of talent coming through but for me it is becoming more noticable the dilution that is taking place between the experts and the newbies.
As viper said, there is no answer to that problem, that I agree on. All we can hope for, I guess, is that the current experts hang around and keep posting, and that the knowledge they have is not lost to the rest of us.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

David 1150 said:


> As a newbie myself, I'll usually refrain from suggesting advice even on topics i've read up on, but will post from time to time when I can quote from my own experience when something has worked for me. Having gained a lot of valuable help and inspiration from others and being grateful for this, I like to try and contribute on the limited occasions where I feel able to.


I've been thinking about an apt post all night, now i dont need to as you have put it exactly the way i feel.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

dholdi said:


> I've been thinking about an apt post all night, now i dont need to as you have put it exactly the way i feel.


That's the way I started out too. Post on your own knowledge base:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

[email protected] you Dougie. :lol:
I was just heading off to bed. But signed back on to respond.
Thanks for your response M8. Yes the test are still on going.
But as of late I have been keeping my finding to myself.

I save this information for member that post up. It is in my nature. I am far to inquisitive to change now. There are very few if any bad products, Just lack of knowledge and understanding that may cause these products to fail. This is my main drive. User error more than product failure.

As Rick rightly said the market is flooded with product and we all have our favourites. This will never change. But the fundamental will always stay the same. 
The LSP market is no different, The user need to have a firm grasp on the products and what implications weather, climatic condition all have on application as well as durability. To take this a step further is the cars finish and the prepping of the surface prior to application.

All these play a hand in the whole LSP field. But the common denominator is the user. He is the most important factor when working around there cars.
Does a wax bond and cure over water. No.
So why try and apply it after dew point in the late afternoon or early evening at this present time of year. This is just one aspect that is much over looked. 

But given the nature of this thread and yes I have been guilty of not posting up my finding will try and turn this around. Time dependant of coarse.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

From a Pro perspective I spend a fair amount of time here. But when you try to help someone and either you get it thrown back in your face or even no thanks whatsoever sometimes makes me think why I bother.

But, I am big and ugly so will always try to help someone out.

I know there is very little pro input nowerdays which does seem strange as we were newbies once.

So to all newbies, keep the questions coming as it makes DW what it is today.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Also in this day in age people SHOULD really know how to use the search function.

I personally don't think the vB one is that great though.

I have been spooning Swissol, Zymol etc etc waxes onto cars for longer than I care to remember but DW teaches me something new each day.

When's Top Gear on next?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

bad times 1-i think of late theres too many people think there special.
2-too much argueing
3-there opinions gospel and thats final and if some one disagrees they start sobbing mostly the pros.i know who they are so i just ignore the posts.
4-tag teaming and pulling people down
good times
on a plus though what i most like
1-loads of freindly people
2-peopl cant seem to do enough regards to heping you
3-learnt stuff i never new
4-got a cracking deal on a da6.doing some swissvax training.won a bottle of supernatural.and even met people of detailing world,

so theres alot more good than bad on here:thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

When browsing the forum I think most people know what replies to read and what to ignore mostly based on the poster. I guess this comes from the 'inspirational people' that Spitfire spoke about. We all have them and we all have the people whos posts we'd rather ignore. This goes for the detailing section aswell as any off topic areas.

The search function (as with ALL forums) is underused and not that user friendly. It's a case of taking 30 mins to get the correct information instead of posting a question straight away. There isn't a product on the market today that isn't covered on this forum. The info is all here.

I use this forum for information but most of my posts are off topic as there is nothing new I can contribute generally that those that are far more experienced than myself haven't already posted. Lets face it, I'm using the guys I admire opinions to chose my products rather than asking and getting one hundred replies.

DW is a great site to kill the hours and gain massive amounts of information. We just have to hope that those we admire keep posting the nuggets of information on new products to keep it ticking over.

The rest, we can ignore.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Very interesting topic and lots of great replies - I think a Newbie intro post - with an overview of guides/ what each section is for etc might be a good addition to the site and one i will discuss with the mods .( including how to use the search function.)

We have started on this already here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143598

As people have said DW has grown quicker than anybody expected and members come and go as they please - there are a lot of pros on here that people dont even know that detailing is what they do as a living , some have had issues that are not detailing related and so on but they are all around ( or most of them are ! )


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the amazing things about DW is as soon as you have posted a question.......WHAM!! :doublesho there are 2 answers. Brilliant, and they may be slightly different but that is what you want an all round view point.

How many people have tried a product one way and thought "That is Good" then seen another post with a different technique, you have adopted it and the product is now "Fantastic". 

I have many times.

So please keep YOUR opinions / Recommendations as varied as eveyones Avatars.

Oh and if anyone is thinking of throwing in the Drying Towel.....................

Can I buy yout PTG please, please, please. :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Stuart:wave:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I may be well wide of the mark here being a noob myself, but I think one of the issues are noobs that haven't had a good poke around the forum (as I did) before posting on here or offering advice - or may be a little bit too keen to try and help people out and become established in a new circle of people and jump the gun a little.

A few general rules I follow are search first then ask if I don't find what I need after. If I'm not sure my advice is fairly accurate I won't post an answer or put up something like 'I may be wrong here, but'.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> As a newbie myself, I'll usually refrain from suggesting advice even on topics i've read up on, but will post from time to time when I can quote from my own experience when something has worked for me. Having gained a lot of valuable help and inspiration from others and being grateful for this, I like to try and contribute on the limited occasions where I feel able to.
> 
> As for taking advice, I'll check the number of posts a contributer has made, and over time have also learned to pick out a few who obviously know the subject very well. More often than not, there'll be several posts with a consensus on, say, how best to apply SRP or LSP, so chances are it'll be good advice.


An interesting read.

I can relate to the OP and the comments made, from both ends of the spectrum.

Here I'm a relative newbie. I've gained about 10 months experience from my first encounter in a manufacture specific 'detailing' sub forum, to joining up here a month or so later.

I've learnt a lot in under a year from this fantastic resorce, and have a decent understanding of many detailing related concepts and techniques. However due to the level of expertise here, I'd rather leave it to the more experienced to give accurate answers to anything but the most basic questions.

In contrast, I also post on and help run a busy drumming forum where I enjoy devoting 20+ years of experience to helping out drummers of all levels, with tips, advice, articles, lessons etc - not dissimilar to those experts who give up their time to spread their knowledge here.

We've had threads on the drumming forum just like this. Obviously one of the best ways to ensure quality information is passed on, is for any inaccurate posts to be politely pointed out and supplemented with more accurate information. Unfortunately this becomes more difficult as the forum grows and the pool of expert knowledge becomes (as spitfire put it nicely) -diluted.

I think as long as established and knowledgeable members are encouraged to be proactive in making sure inaccurate information is courteously highlighted, and then supplemented with correct information, the forum will self manage pruning of incorrect advice. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ Well said, mate :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> ^^^ Well said, mate :thumb:


 I was just about to post similar.Well written peice:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

how about we re jig the newby nugets

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=50574

it just doesnt seem to be 100% for a lot of the questions we get asked like this is my first shopping list,

i was thinking somethink like a list of products they will need to start looking after there car propley. then have links to most comonly asked question i.e machine polishing claying ,sap etc etchave this either in the newbe section or and in heare as a sticky i am happy to start a list and get a mod to move it, just my two pence worth. sory if it doesnt make 100% sense just very druged up :lol: medical reasons.

tom


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Been here a while, havent posted much, as i'm busy searching or looking at other peoples threads, seeing what they do with what products, how to do certain things and keeping out of the way. Theres a whole lot of info on this site and really, the subject of detailing itself can be a bit overwhelming.
Quite scary really, asking a question, (dont think i've started more that one thread so far!) as you know its probably been covered somewhere, but sometimes you just cant find it! 
At least DW doesnt shout USE THE SEARCH BUTTON, like some forums do, and everyone has good things to say. 
Even a totall noob like me, learns something useful everytime i come on here. 
(watched junks video earlier, worth it in entertainment value alone..)

EDIT: thats a lie, i've done 7...


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

As much as i personally hate to admit it i totally agree with this thread! It must get to a degree really annoying for the 'pros' to have to keep repeating things over and over again  But on the opp side i am a newbie, i came on here, found the search button and read through all of davekg's guide's but then thre do come the occasional questions which i, and even some of the longer standing members want to ask!

I will never, in all honesty post up an answer to somebodies question, i'm here purely to see how its done and give it a go myself. I'ts never going to be an occupation for me, but purely recreational! I do this because i enjoy it, i find it soothing...as i'm sure most of the others do!

again though, i laughed at the 18y.olds thread bout wanting to start there own business....not that easy methinks!!! :doublesho


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

what about this for an idea:

a thumbs up / thumbs down - where people can add their opinion to a post. for example:

wire wool is great to get stubborn stains off.... thumbs up 0 / thumbs down 112.

you can then see if its a comment approved by others.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Following on from the previous posters theme ive recently seen on other forums an idea of implementing a best reply button. It would work something like this,

Op posts a query relating to which polish to use for minor correction on a BMW?

Then numerous people reply giving their opinion. 

Then the experts could with a click of a button choose which reply is the best in their opinion by giving it the "Best Reply Status". Naturally the reply with the most votes by the experts could be viewed as being sound advice. 

Not sure how you would define an expert, maybe people with more than 1000 posts, detailing pros, mods, anyone who has written brilliant guides like DaveKG etc. 

C&C welcome

Culainn


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Judas said:


> a thumbs up / thumbs down - where people can add their opinion to a post. for example:
> 
> wire wool is great to get stubborn stains off.... thumbs up 0 / thumbs down 112.


There is a much under-used button here - the Rate this Thread button found
at the top of the frame... Seems to perform the :thumb: function anyway.
Just needs many, many more people to use it.

Regards,
Steve


----------

